# Hauntbox - New prop controller in development



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

So, there are a couple of smart guys who are trying to build a new type of prop controller they are calling the Hauntbox. They have a Kickstarter page setup to offset the cost of having the devices manufactured. The price is a little steep right now, but maybe that will come down a bit once production gets going.

It's an interesting controller and worth keeping an eye on.

UPDATE: Ok, link to Kickstarter page has been removed. Haunti made me stand in the corner because I did a no no. 

Anyway, for those interested, go searching.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks very cool. I like the web page based programming - should make it easy to use.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

This looks great!!!!! I am totally supporting this one. I would love to see it available!!! check it out, its worth it.


----------



## Grouf (May 3, 2010)

Very cool indeed. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I know Zombie likes to run lean in terms of boards here. But since kickstarters are becoming a very popular way to fund projects, maybe we need a Kickstarter sticky over on one of the vendor related boards.


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

Wow! That is a lot of cut and pasting!

I'm not a mod, but off-hand the difference seems to be that the link in question was to a site where people are soliciting money.

This latter discussion appears to me to be a topic for some other forum, not here.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok folks, technically I was in the wrong by posting a link to Kickstarter. That site asks for donations to fund projects. One of the posted rules here at HauntForum states:



> No solicitations for donations or votes for polls and contests on other web sites is permitted.


So the mods removed the link, but did leave the content of my post. That's fair. You still have enough information to find what you need, and they are still enforcing the rules of this board. So, that's a happy compromise.

Ultimately, I just wanted to expose haunters to a new prop controller. It seems that quite a few people are getting the bug to create controllers, and I find that exciting. The more the merrier!

Now, back to our regularly scheduled topic.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

The Hauntbox has some cool features that I haven't seen in other controllers yet.

1. It's configured via a web browser over ethernet. You can just plug it into your network and hit it with Firefox or whatever browser you like.

2. It doesn't require you to learn any code. All you do is set up simple "If this happens then make this happen" rules which are done via dropdown menus on a web page.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

BACKED. Thank you so much for directing my attention to it!


----------

